# فرصة أستثمارية رائعة بمجال الأعلام



## hany5 (10 يناير 2014)

:thumbs_up:
شركة تعمل في مجال الطباعة والنشر والدعاية والأعلام تتولي اصدار عدة مطبوعات من بينها مجلة خليجية شهرية علي نمط مجلة ( زهرة الخليج ) و (روتانا ) و تحتوي مطبوعاتنا علي أبواب و موضوعات (دينية - أجتماعية – طبية – نسائية - رياضية - علمية -فنية ) و مطبوعاتنا شهيرة تصدر وتوزع منذ عدة شهور في كل دول الشرق الأوسط نحن نبحث عن شريك ممول للمشاركة في أصدار المجلة وأي مطبوعات أخري يرغب الشريك في المشاركة تمويل أصدارها كما ننشر أيضا مطبوعات عالمية شهيرة تحول معظمها لأفلام سينمائية عالمية مترجمة للغة العربية و كذلك مطبوعات نستعد لتقديمها كأعمال وسيناريوهات للقنوات الفضائية العربية لأنتاجها كمسلسلات وسوف يحصل الشريك علي نسبة أرباح تصل الي 60% من مبيعات مطبوعاتنا و كذلك الأعلانات التي تنشر بتلك المطبوعات ...كما ان لدينا مطبوعات وقصص وثائقية جاري الأتفاق و التعاقد مع بعض القنوات الفضائية لتحويلها لمسلسلات علي القنوات الفضائية مقابل نسبة كبيرة من الأرباح وسوف يصبح الشريك الممول شريك بنسبة 60% في كل ذلك هذا بالأضافة لعقد موثق بيننا وبين الشريك الممول و لدينا فريق عمل صحفي و أعلامي صاحب خبرة كبيرة في مجال الأعلام ولدينا ايضا الوثائق والمستندات الخاصة بالشركة والتي تثبت حجم تعاملنا مع اكثر من عشرين شركة توزيع مطبوعات شهيرة في جميع أنحاء الوطن العربي لمن يريد الأطلاع عليها قبل المشاركة كما انة لدينا الخبرة الكافية والتي تمتد لعدة سنوات في ذلك المجال للمزيد من المعلومات نرجو الاتصال بنا علي هاتف رقم 00201221561606 
أو أيميل
[email protected]


----------

